# Keith Urban - Ottawa Bluesfest



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the first thing that comes to mind is the Simpsons...she's a fine barn, but she's no pool...

he put on a great show...almost seemed like a rock show...started at 930....played until 11 (noise bylaw makes'm stop at 11 i guess) they band was tight, only a 4-piece last night...very little breaks if any taken during the whole time...

i was unaware that the bassist that has been with him, for quite some time is actually the bassist from his band The Ranch...

stood kind left of center and about 30 ft from center stage mic...so we had a great view...he played mostly tele's, modified ones mostly with only one actual tele...the others had been refitted with what looked like humbuckers...he also played a black strat (which may be the one john mayer gave him) and what looked like a brand new PRS, gold top with twin f holes...oh, and a tele fitted with led's that had a white border around the guitar, and then the guitar switched between red green and blue...a sweet guitar!

amp wise...the rhythm guitarist played two JCM800 heads with matching 4x12's...keith's amps were off stage just to the left of us, but i couldn't see exactly what they were...one was clearly a Marshall, looked like 800 as well, and the other one looked like Marshall clone (BOTH 100W models)...didn't have a Marshall insignia on the back...the amp tech did some fooling during setup b/c the Marshall didn't have any sound coming from it...

anyways...great show...he played awesome...someone was smoking some weed, he commented on it at one point and they broke into This Love by Bob Marley...all in all...great night!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*yup*



ezcomes said:


> the first thing that comes to mind is the Simpsons...she's a fine barn, but she's no pool...
> 
> he put on a great show...almost seemed like a rock show...started at 930....played until 11 (noise bylaw makes'm stop at 11 i guess) they band was tight, only a 4-piece last night...very little breaks if any taken during the whole time...
> 
> ...


I'm always impressed by him. Ii know he plays 'new country' and it's very poppie, but he's a great player, perfomer etc. Love his gear and tones.

G.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i thought of this after i posted it too...his pedal board seems pretty basic...he had two rocker style pedals, that weren't wah's probably volume pedal...and a custom audio elctronics midi board controling the effects that i would imagine would be in the rack...

great show though...would definately see he again


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

someone got a vid with the guitar...the camera sucks, doesn't get all the colours...but this is the guitar

[youtube]nyIcY_CvOQA[/youtube]


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

This is VERY frustrating!! Yes, even though it stopped being a bluesfest many years ago the C&W takeover of this music festival has started. There are four major C&W festivals in July and August within a couple of hours drive of Ottawa and as well, every Legion in the Ottawa Valley has C&W playing every weekend. I don't see why C&W has to invade this festival!!
Really just pi**es me off. Last year C&W started and rap was taking up some major stages.
Perhaps the "blues" part needs to start over again in a smaller venue. Although the Mount Tremblant Blues Festival, on at the same time, has a much more blues oriented roster of acts. We will have to see about next year but I may just have to abandon 5the Ottawa festival and travel to Mount Tremblant for my live blues fix.

Brian


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've alwasy thought the same thing...if its a bluesfest...then why KISS, kid Rock, Keith Urban...my wife is from ottawa...she told me that the people that run it now bought it from whomever started it...but the only way the sponsors would stay, was if the name didn't change...so...they still call it bluesfest...but its not...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The guy who runs the festival has a background as a bar owner and I guess C&W fans drink more beer.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I think Urban is a great guitar player but I can't stand his songs. I've heard one that I liked and it's just on a Youtube clip...something called "I made it through today (or maybe 'the day' instead of 'today'). It's really good. 7/8 time or something a bit oddball. I absolutely hate his radio music.


----------

